# continued discussion on drying wood Freezer method



## woodintyuuu (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is this last weeks work, somebody cut their hand off before puttin um in the box though , most of the fbe was from kevin . 







 They have been through three freeze and that cycles like i discussed in afor sale thread. thought it best to move it here. we are kinda starting in the middle now so here goes the thing i forgot to mention was as i turned the plastic bag inside out i bleww off all the surface area of the vases from the accumulation of frost and the go back to thawed state. This is critical freze thaw as many times as needed . now the work is on to the drybox this is plywood and foam insulation 8 ft long by 3 wide by 3 + tall with racks. I think
there are about 40 pcs in there in pict they sat there about 12 hrs to leach all water left, as they thaw. they will be in this box which is enclosed after picture. We run a fan from opening on right hand end ! this is quite critical
as air mass takes a screwwy turn going counter to the earths rotation. they stay there one day like that . we open the box and put in a ceramic type heater fromm wally world $ bout 16.47 and turn it on high, with the fan from the heater and the box fan both going , open up the port at left and and sit back and make more vases which go into the freezer. after one day we rotate the stock, in the box from left to right or closser to heater. after they are done for three days they are quite done and readt to rest till final finish and sale. Oh they are bou thin 1/2 thick roughged out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cliff- first off WAY cool shapes and Beautiful work!!! You are quite a prolific chip maker - err ah I mean turner. Second How long were these in freezer cycle? and does this change depending on wood Type- I assume elder dries faster then hard maple. Again -Thanks a bunch for sharing info.......


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2014)

Very cool !! When I first saw the pic I thought it was loaves of bread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 12, 2014)

Also Cliff- if it is ok with you- maybe we could get this and other thread combined and put in classroom. We will have to find a mod to do it- I have no magic powers!!!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 12, 2014)

mike i was sorta hinting that one of the technonerds would catch that mabey yu could do little arm wrasslin to make it happen , im predisposed for the rest of today and into tommorow but would do a classrom thing if enough intrest was there thanks for your praise as always cl


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been using some different methods. I would be interested in how you process the pumper Nichol ---or ---a FBE.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2014)

Very cool Cliff, thanks for posting this. And for giving me an inspiration for what I'm going to do with the next chunk of FBE I have coming from Kevin. At the current 6% humidity here in AZ, 1/2" roughouts of FBE only take a couple of weeks to dry here on their own, but I can see where this could be very useful for most folks. On the subject of freezing wood, I was talking to a guy with a mill in Prescott AZ (about 5000' elevation). The predictable temp cycle there during the winter is a hard freeze at night, and warms up considerably each day. He says he uses this to his advantage when he mills and drys eucalyptus which is notoriously unstable. He believes the freeze/thaw cycle relieves some of the tension in the wood, and increases drying success. Do you feel that your method helps decrease cracking and checking of blanks? Or do you do it simply to speed up the drying process?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

Cliff great thread you must have a really really big freezer.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

What wood is this?





That bowl looks awesome. 


P.S. You said "most" of that FBE is mine but I cannot see a single piece that didn't come from my patch which one/s aren't mine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Also Cliff- if it is ok with you- maybe we could get this and other thread combined and put in classroom. We will have to find a mod to do it- I have no magic powers!!!


I can't do it either, I tried but don't have the magic powers in this forum. Need a forum mod or admin to do it. Hint Hint.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

I read the other thread and don't see a need. I mean, I'll merge those posts into this thread if you want but they will appear first in this thread because their time stamps are before the first post in this thread. I can change the time stamps but I would have to do it for every post and that takes a lot of time. Is there any info in those posts that isn't here?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I read the other thread and don't see a need. I mean, I'll merge those posts into this thread if you want but they will appear first in this thread because their time stamps are before the first post in this thread. I can change the time stamps but I would have to do it for every post and that takes a lot of time. Is there any info in those posts that isn't here?


I think mike was suggesting to move it to the classroom. I understand the work involved in a merge.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

Moving and merging is no work, changing all the time stamps so the posts are not out of order and thus make no sense in this newer thread, that would take a while. I'll put it in the classroom no prob. . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Moving and merging is no work, changing all the time stamps so the posts are not out of order and thus make no sense in this newer thread, that would take a while. I'll put it in the classroom no prob. . . .


Yeah, that's what I said, lol or meant to say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 12, 2014)

I will post more comprehensive info about this subject when I return home tomorrow in meantime feel free to stack up the questions so I can give better info thanks Kevin for moving to classroom cl


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> in meantime feel free to stack up the questions



If you stuff a mesquite hollow form with back strap and freeze it, once you thaw it out will it taste smoked after it is grilled?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I saw that first photo, I thought "Is Cliff into goards or mushrooms" then I looked closer.

Ray


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> When I saw that first photo, I thought "Is Cliff into goards or mushrooms" then I looked closer.
> 
> Ray


Yea, looks a lot like cheese making to me......


----------

